
How Simple works to be more inclusive - RileyKyeden
https://www.simple.com/company/how-we-re-working-to-make-our-world-more-inclusive
======
RileyKyeden
As someone who's nonbinary, I appreciate that they don't ask for a gender, and
I like that they call me Riley instead of my legal name. Even if I were on the
binary, the legal name change procedure is a pain.

You have to buy an ad in the paper for several weeks before they let you
change your name, and there's no option for _no_ gender. The latter part isn't
as big a deal since I'm somewhat okay with male pronouns, but it's easier and
cheaper if the companies I use make gender optional.

